# Up from a laying position



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I have began training Radar to get up from his laying position. What I'm doing is when I have him in a laying position I will say "Radar Up" and then as ths Command is being given I will get up and walk towards him forcing him to get up. I repeated this about 8-10 times today with no distractions. I had the TV off and all his toys were taken away. All I had were the training bits. He did pretty good and I tried it about fifteen minutes later with one of his toys and he was pretty good. About 3 out of 5 tries and he would get up for me. I'm gonna try this all this week to see wether or not he picks it up or not.

I wasn't sure the method to use for this particular training tactic. I thought if I had the treat and brought it over his head to the rear of him and up it might get him up but he just looked at it as it rose up and did nothing. When I physcally got up he felt like it was time to go somewhere so he was eager to get up for me. I even tried rasing the treat up from the ground but that didn't work. I feel as though the method of getting up with the treat held down low worked best. I had the treat held at different heights and he responded pretty good each time.


----------

